

Show HN: Public Key Login Using Keybase - jzila
https://github.com/jzila/kb-login-ext

======
jzila
If you'd like to try the extension, the README has an overview. However, if
you don't want to peruse the code before trusting the extension with your
private key, you can create a test Keybase.io account and try it out with
that.

